# New Product - 2005 SLP Loudmouth Exhaust



## tbyrne (Feb 26, 2005)

We are now taking orders for the 2005 SLP Loudmouth Exhausts and offering FREE shipping in the 48 states for orders that are placed through Friday (8/5). This is on top of the 10% discount that we have off of SLP's prices. We're waiting for the '05 descriptions to come in so the info below is from the '04 versions.

31560 '05 GTO "Loud-Mouth" w. Power Flo-X Crossover Pipe - $629.99

Looking for the ultimate GTO cat-back system? SLP's new GTO Loud Mouth employs an integral X-pipe crossover and specially designed "Shotgun" race resonators to provide superior flow and performance, while minimizing interior drone. The resulting tone is deep, rich, and powerful--the consummate fusion of muscle-car aggression and grand-touring civility. Like all SLP exhaust systems, the GTO Loud Mouth is hand-built from 100 percent stainless steel and carries a limited lifetime warranty. 

Features 
Constructed entirely from mandrel-bent 304 stainless steel (2.5" OD) 
Equipped with an integral X-pipe crossover for optimum performance and sound quality 
Custom-designed "Shotgun" race resonators provide virtually unrestricted exhaust flow 
Exclusive modular design allows easy interchangeability between resonators
and SLP high-flow mufflers 
Features two hand-polished, double-wall tips 
Designed to OEM standards of fit and durability 
Covered bya limited lifetime warranty 

31561 '05 GTO "Loud-Mouth II" w. Power Flo-X Crossover Pipe - $679.99

SLP’s new GTO Loud Mouth II exhaust system employs an integral X-pipe crossover and dual low-restriction mufflers to provide superior flow and performance, while minimizing interior resonance. Expect a smoother, mellower tone than that of our Loud Mouth system, along with a subtly aggressive edge under hard acceleration. Like all SLP exhaust systems, the GTO Loud Mouth II is hand-built from 100 percent stainless steel and carries a limited lifetime warranty. 

Features 
Constructed entirely from mandrel-bent 304 stainless steel (2.5" OD) 
Equipped with an integral X-pipe crossover for optimum performance and sound quality 
High-luster Loud Mouth II mufflers combine great looks; superior flow; and a deep, muscular tone 
Exclusive modular design allows easy interchangeability between mufflers and SLP resonators 
Features two hand-polished, double-wall tips 
Designed to OEM standards of fit and durability 
Covered by a limited lifetime warranty

Orders can be placed online or by calling 1-877-4-TBYRNE (1-877-482-9763). These sytems will be listed on our website later today.



*ORDER LINE - 1-877-4-TBYRNE (1-508-636-0770 in MA)
E-MAIL - [email protected] *

* MANY NEW SALES POSTED WEEKLY. CHECK OUR WEBSITE FOR DETAILS!*


----------



## GTODAVE05 (Apr 29, 2005)

Is there a way to hear both of these exhaust??


----------



## tbyrne (Feb 26, 2005)

I haven't seen any sound clips available for them.


----------



## GTODAVE05 (Apr 29, 2005)

I just dont want them tooo loud to attract cops if you know what i mean!!! Which type sounds closer to the stock exhaust tone? They def look sweet!! (for about 2 grand ie headers and pipes).


----------



## vnamvet (Mar 22, 2005)

Do either of them require any special tuning?

I also wonder if your 63-3053 along with the 31561 requires any additional tuning?

Thanks.


----------



## spylab (May 14, 2005)

I have the Loudmouth on my 05.

It sounds very healthy - loud, but not obnoxious. It mellows out in the 2000-3500 range, then gets a bit louder above that. No special tuning needed. Took me and 2 friends 2 hours total to install - of that, about an hour was spend adjusting the pipes so the tips sat centered and even in the cutouts.

Totally great kit, real high quality parts from SLP.


----------



## spylab (May 14, 2005)

P.S. Just note that on a stock car, you will notice loss of some low end torque. This thing is about as unrestricted as I can contemplate, so certainly loss of backpressure plays into it.


----------



## vnamvet (Mar 22, 2005)

spylab said:


> P.S. Just note that on a stock car, you will notice loss of some low end torque......a loss of backpressure plays into it.



So........why in the hell would anyone want to ruin their performance..........just to be loud?


----------



## spylab (May 14, 2005)

vnamvet said:


> So........why in the hell would anyone want to ruin their performance..........just to be loud?


The top end is MUCH more responsive.


----------



## JTYLER1604 (Jun 3, 2005)

So basically it improves performance, sounds cooler, and won't cause me to burn thru my tires even faster? Where do I sign?


----------

